

Retrocomputing the New Scientist magazine Enigma puzzle - colinstrickland
http://jimpulse.blogspot.com/2012/02/retrocomputing-enigma-45.html
Successfully solving an unclaimed Enigma puzzle 32 years after publication, in BBC BASIC.
======
iamgoat
I love this article. Aside from the various HN Newsletters, is there a site
that highlights by day the more interesting content like this?

Not to rant, but here I go anyways. There's too much non-important noise here.
Clicks and comments only get you so far. I'm thinking a "Was this article
helpful to you?" type rating. Were you glad you read this article or is it
TMZ-like content of the programmer/tech/start-up world?

I'm also tired of the "this is what helped me get things done" life process
improvement / self help type articles.

/endrant

